# 斑竹都不认识啊，请自我介绍一下

## Debentoo_Gao

呵呵，大家互相了解一下下

----------

## Guest

我来猜猜，EricHsu即公社的Cure，akar即linuxsir的akarc？

----------

## EricHsu

hehe, 基本架子弄好了, 我是 linuxfans.org 上的 Cure  :Wink: 

欢迎兄弟们! (有姐妹么? 花容惊现一下?  :Laughing:  )

----------

## akar

我是 Akar。

linuxsir.org 上的 akarc

和 

gentoo.org.tw 上的 akar 

歡迎大家  :Smile: 

----------

## Si

我在這是 Si

在 gentoo.org.tw 還是 Si    :Cool: 

----------

## fxqu

I'm fxqu, male  :Cool: , from Shenzhen, currently living in England. I'm very excited to see this dedicated Chinese forum on Gentoo's official site. All my PCs have been installed Gentoo or Knoppix. Some of them dual boot with Win2K.

Sorry to use English here - can't keyin Chinese just yet.

----------

## dxcdxc

在got是dxcdxc 在這也是dxcdxc 大家好  :Exclamation: 

----------

## wangxiaohu

我是王小虎，ID：wangxiaohu，在网上任何一个地方我都用这个id。

----------

## bookstack

我是bookstack@linuxsir.

bookstack At  com dot gmail

hehe,大家多联系

----------

## SnEptUne

I am SnEptUne.  Notice how the alternating uppercase and lowercase blended nicely with each other.  My interests are novel, manga, and anime such that novel >= manga >= anime depending on the authors.  I am currently staying alive with a moving heart.  I don't know when my heart will stop, but until then, let's work hard to make the world a better living place.

----------

## xiaosuo

我是小锁

小锁@linuxsir.org

还有个xiaosuo@linuxsir.org(很少用，主要是占用这个帐号，不想让人引起误会)

邮箱是xiaosuo@gmail.com

----------

## toostupid

上forum不多...以后会多来参加的..

hemimetabolous@gmail.com

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

Linuxsir的Debentoo Gao,Linux公社的DebentooLXS,Gentoo Forums的Debentoo_Gao  :Smile: 

----------

## cpp

我是linuxsir上的freesoft, linuxfans上的shichao

----------

## whblackhorse

大家好，终于搞定编码

以后来灌水了  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

linuxsir上的whblackhorse

btw 就是速度太慢，发张帖要n久

sigh

----------

## EricHsu

 *whblackhorse wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw 就是速度太慢，发张帖要n久
> 
> sigh

 

用代理吧, 这里有很多, 都是每天更新的:

http://www.gwbn.com/

http://www.stayinvisible.com/index.pl/proxy_list

http://www.anonymitychecker.com/page1.html

http://www.proxy4free.com/page1.html

----------

## zbz

我是一郎.

linuxsir.org上就是.

现在的zbz.

嘿嘿.真高兴啊.在官方也有咱们中国人的地盘了.

www.gentoo.org上的唐人街啊.哈.

----------

## weather

偶也来看看！  :Very Happy: 

人多就是好呀！

----------

## maxulanhot

我是 linuxsir 的 maxzhongcn.

maxzhong_cn@yahoo.com.cn / max@microweb.3322.org

希望共同将这里办成华语世界最好的 gentoo 论坛！大家一起努力！

----------

## qing

 *maxulanhot wrote:*   

> 我是 linuxsir 的 maxzhongcn.
> 
> maxzhong_cn@yahoo.com.cn / max@microweb.3322.org
> 
> 希望共同将这里办成华语世界最好的 gentoo 论坛！大家一起努力！

 

又济济一堂啊。。。。

----------

## skyfolly

我不就是SKYFOLLY！merry christmas to ya all!

----------

## linky_fan

我是fans上的linky_fan,sir上也是这个,cu上也是.

Happy new year

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

